
Show HN: Quickly generate an invoice PDF for a single product/service - adamschwartz
https://lazy.invoice.workers.dev/?hn
======
akkyakimoto
Thanks for sharing. I tried it a bit.

Yen mark is in sample but generated pdf shows backslash.

All Japanese text goes gibberish but that is probably beyond your
specification.

